# Are there more comics/mangas like ...?



## Natheren (Apr 2, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right forum or not but anyways I was wondering if there were any more comics / mangas / web stories like Twokinds in the terms of the whole interspecies issue. Human male X anthro/hybrid female like stuff. So anyone know of any?


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 2, 2009)

Its the right forum and I'm curious too.  Ty Vulpine could probably list off a few, he's got an impressive archive of links.


----------



## Natheren (Apr 3, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Its the right forum and I'm curious too. Ty Vulpine could probably list off a few, he's got an impressive archive of links.


 
Yeah, you'd think there would be a few... or at lest some stories. I do remember another story but it wasn't a comic and it delt with a guy and a foxtuar. Thats about the only other one I can think of.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 4, 2009)

Natheren said:


> Yeah, you'd think there would be a few... or at lest some stories. I do remember another story but it wasn't a comic and it delt with a guy and a foxtuar. Thats about the only other one I can think of.



There probably are a lot of stories, I just haven't explored that aspect of the fandom yet.  Still mining all the webcomics.  Stumbled across a few human/fursuit porn torrents, but that's not quite the same thing.


----------



## Deadly-Bagel (Apr 23, 2009)

Ah, TwoKinds, I read through that again yesterday. The art isn't the _best_ and he could improve on his fight scenes, but all in all one of my favourite comics.

Try Sequential Art http://www.collectedcurios.com/sequentialart.php?s=1 Human / Anthro interactions, no real "action" but there's some subtle hints around.

I'm afraid that's all I have on the Human / Anthro relationship comics. I wish I had more, but finding one I like is difficult as it is without being picky on stuff like that.


----------

